# Building Rear Casting Deck



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I am going to be building a rear casting deck for the new boat I just purchased. What is the best type of material to make this out of? I know marine grade plywood is very difficult to come by. I plan on carpeting it and having some sort of hatch for storage. Anyone ever build their own casting deck? Thanks for any input....


----------



## gump (Apr 5, 2010)

I used treeted plywood an marein paint the carpet


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

The material I used was aluminum with an aluminum piano hinge so that it can be taken down for trolling on Erie. It is carpeted and has colapsable legs. Also had to put a plastic tubing support directly under the seat to support heavy weight co-anglers. The unit has been in place since 93, recarpeted once and worked well. Let me know if you would like pictures ([email protected]).


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

By the way, you can buy kiln dried treated plywood at the Atwood marina. Used a 4 X 8 sheet to replace the front platform on my boat.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Check this out on WC, might give you some ideas: http://www.walleyecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164925


----------



## jredheadc (Feb 16, 2008)

Ive made a front casting deck on my boat with CDX plywood... Marine grade is soo expensive.. Treated is heavy as well as its just treated for bugs not so much for water.. With the CDX I primed it, painted it and covered it with with carpet.. Its impairitive that you paint the edges of the plywood and seal those up good as thats where it starts to seperate first..I tarp it at home and dont leave it in the elements.. Ive never had a problem with it and it has held up for a long time.. But I guess bottom line marine grade plywood is the ticket its just expensive.. The question is how much do u wanna spend?You can spend $75.00 or 3 or $400.00 on your project...


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Kime lumber in Charm-Near Millersburg has fir marine plywood. I bought 5 sheets ( 1/2 in) to build a boat and had 400 in it. Youd only need one sheet for a deck,Im guessing, so you wouldn't be into that much. I've read CDX is ok if its not the wood in the water all the time. The thing with marine plywood is there are supposed to be little or no voids in the inner sheets, but the major point is the water proof glue. Exterior grade should be ok if its not in the water. Like they said, coat the edges to seal with paint or better yet marine epoxy, but then your getting into bucks.


----------

